# What I've been working on (PIC HEAVY)



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

well its not a ATV, but i just got "done" rebuilding a 2001 YZ125 from the frame up. I figured some of yall might appreciate it.

I picked it up for $200 back in June. Here is a few of how it looked




































Then i started tearing it apart...here is a pic of my help lol


















Motor waiting to be tore apart









Piston was toast









Kickstart shaft stopper was cracked 









Bearing and spare was froze the front axle. Ended up exploding the bearing in half trying to get it off and hit me in the forehead









Bare frame









Found the problem...bad crank bearing


















Cases cleaned up and new crank bearings installed









My homemade crank puller 









Cases buttoned up









Motor basically complete (still had to replace inner clutch hub and polish the clutch cover)









Blasted the frame (this is during the process)









Frame painted black (automotive paint)









The exhaust was dented up pretty good









Nothing a lil heat and air wouldnt take care of, well the majority of it


















The rear shock was rebuilt (only pic i have is of it disassembled)









Swingarm was sanded and repainted









Heres a pic of the frame with motor, swing, and suspension on. I rebuild the forks also and replaced all bearings









I sanded and polished the wheels and nipples/spokes
before wheel









after wheel









sand blasted the hubs
before









after









rear wheel back together









brackets i built for the new style tank 


















new style tank mocked up









i dyed the ignition cover black
before









after









and the final product









i have some graphics and number plate backgrounds coming for it now.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

I have some better pics of the finished product but havent up loaded yet. I also have several other pics of some other pointless stuff i did, but i was just trying to give yall the just of what i did.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

pretty cool! looks like you've been busy!


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

very busy. The first time i heard it run was 12/29 lol. Every part on the bike was touched. It was either cleaned and polished (to an extent, not mirror finish) or painted. I did ALL the work myself,meaning i didnt take anything to a shop to have done. I did had helping hands when necessary or when they just wanted to lol. The only thing I hadnt really done before was rebuild a shock, but I can handle up on that now lol.

I also built a small soda blaster to clean the carb and brake parts. I wish I built it before I finished the motor so I could of blasted the cases, but I did a pretty good job with a scotchbrite pad and PB Plaster.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

here is a better pic of how the dyed ignition cover came out. the pic i posted before it was still wet. This also shows the case saver (chain guard) i built


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Niiiice dude! Haven't been on a dirt bike in many years myself, planning to keep it that way, lol. 

Guessing scorched piston + locked crank bearing = cheapy and/or no mix oil


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

I raced from 96-06 and been riding on and off ever since. i actually sold my last bike to buy my rhino lol. When i loaded it up to meet the guy i almost back out lol. its in my blood lol. 

The guy i bought it from said he bought it from his buddy to help him get out of a bind. Said his buddy had just had $700 worth of motor work done and was on its first tank of gas when it let go. After looking at the motor, im 99.9% postive that wasnt true. Regardless it was $200, so no biggie.

There was oil/gas in the tank. My first thought after seeing the piston and crank bearing was no oil in the gas also, but there was. I still have all my pistons ive pulled out of my bikes and this was the worst looking piston where the piston didnt break.

Ive taken this thing to the track the past 2 weekends and it runs like new now. These pics are from the first time i took it to the track. first time i had rode in 1.5years...so i was a lil stiff lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Sweeeeet! I used to race...really miss those days. 

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

nice...good work man


----------



## Graysen (Jan 1, 2012)

nice how much do you have in her now if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

hey bump, i got a yz250 that could use your touch, took it in on trade planning to fix it up, that was 2yrs ago


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice project. Looks like you're enjoying it


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I think it turned out nice. There is alot more things i want to do it, but most are cosemtic and i will get to one day.

I prolly have around $1500 in it. I have all the reciepts for hard parts (minus plastics...christmas present from my parents) so I need to add it up, just havent wanted to yet lol.

rmax...whats the details on the 250?


----------



## zedlep (Jan 18, 2012)

That looks awesome.. Wicked build up


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice build man! Brought that bike back to a showroom condition


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

thanks..


----------

